# anyone had success appealing to get nhs funding



## SweetingWood (May 8, 2017)

Good afternoon, me and my wife are currently having iui, we are a same sex female couple, i am 28 and have no interest what so ever in having fertility treatment, i personally do not think i would be able to go through what my wife has in the last 6 months with all the tests and procedures. So that leaves my wife she is 35 has a good egg count but has multiple aggressive fibriods and one blocked tube due to scarring from having 62 fibriods removed a couple of years ago. currently she only has one 2mm fibriod in the inside of her womb all the other are in the out walls, we have been told that this may cause extra pain during pregnancy but should cause conception issues at all. this coupled with my wife's ages means we are on a time limit, we have had 2 unsuccessful iui cycles so far. our area states we must have 6 failed iui attempt within 12 months to qualify but due to needing her to ovulate on one side and her fibriods growing we are not sure we have that much time plus the waiting time for the nhs treatment to get started. So we want to appeal for funding so that we have the best chance possible. Has any one done this or has any advice? Thankyou in advance.


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi SweetingWood,

I don't have any experience of appealing but I would say if you haven't already then get a copy of your CCGs assisted conception policy and read it thoroughly.

In terms of funding for same sex couples it is the same as heterosexual couples I.e. A recognised/qualifying fertility issue or 'unexplained fertility'. For heterosexual couples this is demonstrated through 12 months unprotected sex, hence for same sex it is 6 unsuccessful IUIs in a 12 month period. Deviating from this for same sex couples would be discriminatory to heterosexual couples. 

Good luck,
Herts x


----------

